# HELP...Eclispe filed bankruptcy



## catona (Jul 4, 2014)

My husband and I were at Congress last year and looked at trailers. We found one we liked, an Eclipse 2 horse. We ordered it in March and in April it was ready. We went down to New Lexington to pick it up. I noticed a few things wrong with it but seeing how we special ordered it, I thought we had to take it. When the weather warmed up, I took it to a local trailer repair shop because it is 150 miles one way to the Eclipse dealer. The dealership kept blowing me off. Well, I just about had enough of their bs when I get a call. The factory has filed for bankruptcy. I was in total shock. Now I have a trailer that needs about $700 of warranty work, not to mention if anything else goes wrong, I've only had it 9 weeks, but according to them, I have NO warranty. I contacted the attorney generals office, but I haven't heard from them or the dealership. Does anybody have any idea on what I should do?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Contact a lawyer. You can file a claim against their bankruptcy and may be awarded money. Hurry up and consider it top priority though because it is time sensitive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Unfortunately customers will be extremely low on the debtor's priority list if they have already filed for BK protection. Does the dealer you got the trailer from sell other brands, or just Eclipse? If the dealer is still in existence and sold you the trailer without disclosing that Eclipse was folding, you might have some recourse against them. Have you tried filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau? 

Call the staff at Clark Howard and see what they say. If you haven't heard of Clark Howard, he's got a radio show on everything consumer related. His goal os to help consumers save money and not get scammed. You can get the contact info on the website, Clarkhoward.com. They will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As DancingArabian said - get yourself on the list as one of the claimants. It is possible that you get $0 back or, if you're lucky, you get so much on the dollar back; or, if you're really lucky, another trailer manufacturing company may pick up the pieces and honor the warranty. In a way, it is fortunate that you have the trailer in your possession (warranty or not) as there's probably folks who paid their deposit and were waiting to get a trailer that not's going to show.


----------



## catona (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks. Its just so disappointing that anyone should have to go through this. I have tried searching for their corp office to complain to them, but I can't find anything, if they would even help. You would think that if a franchise went out of business, that the "main" company would do the right thing and honor the warranty. How do I go about being put on the list as a claimant? Its worth a shot. I do like the trailer. I love the saddle box, its very easy to put the saddles away. But I would never buy another one, its just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Did the factory close or file for bankruptcy protection?_

There is a huge difference...

If they closed, forever locking their doors, then businesses usually have to put aside money in escrow to resolve warranty issues by court order of liquidation of their "anything".

If they filed for bankruptcy...they may very well be open for business and just declared this status to work on paying their creditors realistic amounts of money... heck GM and the other car manufacturers did this to hold off and re-negotiate huge debt amounts...

Here is their contact information and a link via the Better Business Bureau about the company... 
_{_http://www.bbb.org/centralohio/business-reviews/trailers-horse/eclipse-aluminum-trailers-llc-in-somerset-oh-70055811/}

  * Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC*
Phone614) 496-1547







(614) 496-1547







(614) 496-1547







(614) 496-1547







(614) 496-1547 Fax: (740) 743-2550 
 7070 State Route 13 NE, Somerset, OH 43783  [email protected] Eclipse Aluminum Trailers - The best value in bumper pull trailers.
Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


Good luck in your quest for having your trailers wrongs righted...

Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_apologies for double posting...my computer is nuts tonight........._


----------



## catona (Jul 4, 2014)

lol.....That's the one who is filing BK. My husbands going to call them again on Monday and depending what the out come is, we may end up getting an attorney. I don't know if they are filing or filing and closing. He told me a few weeks back that they were having a meeting towards the end of the month and he would bring up the warranty repairs on mine and another trailer to see what they said but any other warranty issues would be void. I sent him an email to ask him what was going on bc he promised to call me after the meeting and I haven't heard anything back. I did see where he had the trailers on his lot marked down. I can't find anything on any court site as to when he petitioned. I am assuming that he filed in the southern ohio district but since I am not an attorney, I can't get in the court records. I wrote down the court phone number and will give them a call to see what info I can get. Thought about selling it out right, but then I'm just passing the problem onto somebody else and I really don't want to do that. Thought about trading it in on a different one but seeing how I just got it, I'm sure that I would loose a few grand. I don't know what I'm gonna do. Thanks for listening/helping by the way. Somewhere, somebody has to know who where the corp office is. I don't understand why I can't find it online.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Doesn't sound to me that they are "closing" but restructuring and maybe by declaring bankruptcy they are able to have their creditors (suppliers) still made deliveries of materials needed for trailer construction and have $$ on hand to pay the bills...

Also sounds like maybe they "cleaned house" of some who could of been hurting the company/business and now that that is done they are back on track...

The owners name is their in those posts...read and maybe what you search for is actually where you are already working with and speaking to...
Corporate offices may indeed be the factory and a hands-on owner who also does all the jobs needed...
I don't think Eclipse is a mega-giant in the horse trailer constructing business so all under one roof is a real possibility.
If this is also the location where you get your trailer servicing done :think:, you may need to go somewhere else to a different servicing dealer even if it _isn't _convenient...you do have a limited warranty period covering certain things same as any vehicle does.
:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ride the dealer's butt and don't take no for an answer. He made money on the deal, make him responsible for the trailer. Go after a refund and be adamant. If he refuses, let him know you are willing to take this to court and the publicity could hurt his business.


----------



## catona (Jul 4, 2014)

We'll see what happens Monday when my husband calls. Its a little late now, but I read the BBB complaints today. I just shook my head, its some of the same problems that I'm having now with the welds. A few are cracked and I had a welder look at the rest and he said he was 99% sure that they will crack in time. The doors are all crooked, where you can see light inside, problems with the flooring and a lot of other things. And I'm not a picky person either. Glad I'm not... Theres so many things wrong that I am my husband look underneath, retighten every screw and check the tires. I have a 2014 Lakota Charger (the 2nd one I've owned), everything was perfect. Its like comparing steak to spam, lol.... Oh well, we'll see what they say on Monday and take it from there. I'm also gonna call the southern district BK court and see if I can get any info. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> Contact a lawyer. You can file a claim against their bankruptcy and may be awarded money. Hurry up and consider it top priority though because it is time sensitive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I really don't wish to be negative, but you may easily rack up a pile of attorney fees in a bankruptcy. Once you get started into the process, there will be delays, appeals, appeals, appeals and you will find that you would have been ahead to bite your lip and move on. You were actually lucky to get your trailer as I'm sure that many made a deposit right before the bankruptcy and got absolutely nothing.

I would think long and hard before I contacted an attorney. 
I unfortunately know as I almost lost my business fighting a battle that ,though I was right, my lawyer bled me with promises.

I wish you the best.


----------

